#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Google's Project Ara: Concept Modular Phones!

## Moana

Hello Guys!

Ever heard about Googles concept Project Ara( I don't if it's an upcoming one or a cancelled one) 

What would you do if your phone gets outdated or broken? You would probably buy or switch for a new one ,isn't? Googles Project Ara, is about introducing phones where you can ''upgrade'' your hardware you need most, just like the lego we used to play with. For instance it will allow to change your phone to the camera, or speaker you desire of!

Thank you!

----------

